# Gary Fisher vs. Specialized



## bdamiano12 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am just getting into the sport and looking for an entry level bike for around $400. I am between a 2008 Specialized Hardrock Sport and a 2009 Gary Fisher Tarpon. They seem to have very similar designs and components. I am just looking for some opinions and advice.

Also a sizing question... I am 6 foot and I have a 32" inseam and I am wondering what size I should be. Keep in mind that I used to ride BMX when I was a young'un sooo... I feel more comfortable and in control on a smaller bike (but I don't want to regret that decision).

Appreciate the insight.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Both aren't bad bikes. I don't know if the lower-end GFs have the G2 geometry, but if so, that gives you a different feel from the Specialized.  I've never been on one, but I hear either you love it or hate it. The best thing to do is try both and see which one you like better.
As far as fit, you sound about like my size. I found a large/19" to be a pretty good fit. But, you might want the people at the shop to help you with the fit, just in case.


----------



## Pax Maac (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm also 6' with a 32" inseam. I went with a 19" frame. You gotta sit and try to know though.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

We can't tell you what size to choose. You need to try out each of them in a couple sizes to really know. And then you'll have your answer as well...whichever bike feels the best.


----------



## feeal (Mar 9, 2009)

*bmx you say??*

two words for you bdamiano, E, Bay. or put simply don't buy a new bike at all! i too felt the thrill of spinning 20" wheels beneath me in my youth and when the time came to buy a decent mtb i searched and researched the e-bay offerings finally buying a trials kitted rockhopper one middleburn uno chainring later and i have a xc bike that i don't think i could break if i tried, if you shop with care you can get waaay more bike for your money. be patient and buy quality but most of all dont forget your spoke spanner, happy trails.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

+1 for test riding them in person.


I too looked at some Gary fishers, and Specializeds, and ended up w/ the Spec. Rockhopper.
they both felt fairly similar to me, and both were solid and comfortable, I just got a decent deal on the rockhopper and it fit me a tad better. Both are excellent bikes though, but you really do need to ride and see for yourself:

for example in Fisher i'd ride a 15.5"
and in a Specialized i ride a 17" 
and Haro i'd ride a 16" or 18"

....so sizes can vary, best thing to do is def to take em both out an see which fits you better. They're both nice bikes.

--l If you can though i'd try and see if you could go up a model, like for Specialized=rockhopper and Gary Fisher = wahoo or marlin, you'll pay more but get better components and in the case of the specialized get a bit of a better frame. I thnk on the GF, they pretty much use the same frame from the Tarpon to HooKooeKoo at least for the 2009's.

It may mean you'll have to wait another paycheck or two, but i thnk it would be worth it. Or see if they have a previous years model at your LBS. Its worth checking into. If not, no worries, either way you're gonna end up w/ a sweet bike as both are good solid reputable brands w/ excellent products.... whatever gets you out and peddaling though.

keep us posted on what you go w/

--cheers


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

60 percent of the time, Gary Fisher wins everytime.

Yeah, test rides.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> 60 percent of the time, Gary Fisher wins everytime.
> 
> Yeah, test rides.


So GF wins "everytime" 60% of the time? huh? :madman:

Do you even ridE?


----------



## bdamiano12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess the consensus is to go for a test ride. I am sure I will let you guys know what I get as soon as its mine. 

Dont worry ncfisherman I use sexpanther too. It's made of real bits of panther. That's how you know it works.


----------



## preppy (Aug 12, 2008)

bdamiano12 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I guess the consensus is to go for a test ride. I am sure I will let you guys know what I get as soon as its mine.
> 
> Dont worry ncfisherman I use sexpanther too. It's made of real bits of panther. That's how you know it works.


I use Blackbeards Delight when I ride, but when I am in a glass case of emotion and want some afternoon delight I switch to sexpanther...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

*Gf*

All things being equal, i'll take a Gary Fisher over a Specialized.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

CupOfJava said:


> So GF wins "everytime" 60% of the time? huh? :madman:
> 
> Do you even ridE?


Yes, everyday.

See Anchorman...AKA it's a joke


----------



## LDSumpter17 (Sep 22, 2008)

You should definitely go and test ride the bikes....I am 6' and have a 31 inch inseam and I ride a 19 so that is probably the size you will want. I have taken 3 friends in the last year to the bike shop for test rides between specialized, GF and Trek....All 3 went GF but get what feels best for you


----------



## Mach1maniak (Mar 18, 2009)

After reading several people say that they are 6' tall with 31-32 inseem and have been fitted with a 19" frame makes me curious...I'm 6' 4" with a 32" inseem and have been fitted with a 23" frame on a specialized hardrock from my LBS, but the bike feels huge underneath me. Is that normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bdamiano12 (Mar 9, 2009)

I know nothing but I think it's more about feel. I actually ended up getting a 17" frame on a gary fisher wahoo because I just feel more comfortable on a smaller bike. But I am a total newb so I could be completely wrong. 

Thanks for all the help and advice guys. I should be picking up my bike tomorrow. I will post some pics asap.


----------

